# U.P. Cabin Trip - Bear With Me.....(Pics)



## Wally Gator (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats on an awesome bear, the pic's are sweet too, well done!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats on the bear and great picture story. Thanks for sharing. You earn every bear that you bait for.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Great story and photo's. Really cool you could share the hunt with your dad.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

great story 
congrats and thanks for sharing


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

Great story and pics! Thanks for taking the time to tell the story.


----------



## SHOOTN4FUN (Sep 1, 2006)

I always look forward to your hunting stories. Congrats to you and your pops on another memorable hunt.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

Very cool! Congratulations! Thanks for sharing your hunt with your Dad with the rest of us. You do a great job of documenting your experiences with pics.

Thanx again!


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

Very nice account off the whole experience! Awesome trophy!


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

As always......I LOVE your stories and pictures...Dad and you are lucky to have each other. Make sure Dad has "anti-freeze" for the up comming deer season!!
BTW....Congrats on your trophy.


----------



## GeeEmm (May 7, 2004)

Great bear! Great story! Even greater it was all with your Dad! Thanks for sharing.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

Man, great story and pics that is awesome! I am glad that you get to share these memories with your dad. My dad passed 7 years ago and I sure do miss the times with him at our hunting camp up north. 
Thanks for sharing that was great!


----------



## Jones-in (Jan 19, 2012)

That's as good as it get's, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chuckgrmi (Nov 6, 2007)

That was a Great Story to read. And the pictures are fantastic.

Thanks


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Love your threads George, they're top notch like the man making them!

Congrats!


----------



## ScrubBuck (Feb 1, 2010)

Great story and pics!! and congrats on the bears.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the story and pics. I am going to be bird hunting in the western u.p. in a few weeks with my dad, I am going to do a pictorial like this in the upland forum. BTW, did you see any partridge?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

hehibrits said:


> Thanks for the story and pics. I am going to be bird hunting in the western u.p. in a few weeks with my dad, I am going to do a pictorial like this in the upland forum. BTW, did you see any partridge?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What these things ??????




























Actually these were mostly Spruce Grouse, but we did see a few Partridge too! Have fun up there & Good Luck!


----------



## Outdoors Family Queen (Aug 12, 2012)

Congrats! Wonderful pictures and a great adventure. Glad you could share it with your dad. Cherished memories of good times spent together. Thanks for sharing your positive story. Happy Hunting Always!

OFQ


----------



## Blackhawk294 (May 1, 2011)

thanks for the great story!


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Sounds like you had a phenomenal hunt, congratulations sir!


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

target-panic said:


> What these things ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thems be it!!!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

target-panic said:


> What these things ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, a little luck, a little good weather

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

Not the first to say it but Thank you far sharing. Just a great story Makes me want to head up to the UP. I love your posts and would love your camp. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GrtWhtHntr (Dec 2, 2003)

That's good stuff, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## TRAVISW74 (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job!!! That's what its all about. I remember my first bear. Fire up the BBQ.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Wonderful story! Thanks so much for sharing it with us.

Good hunting.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Good stuff. Congrats


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Thought I would share this. After I left camp last weekend my friend at the camp down the road snapped this pic on the drive out. Beautiful animals..........


----------



## Stinger Hooked (Mar 17, 2012)

GREAT JOB G&G.We will be at camp the first two weeks of oct. to try our luck.have two tags to fill.hope our hunt is as rewarding as yours, although just being there is reward enough. julie & I can't wait.Stop in and have a coffee with us.COGRADULATIONS ************


----------



## target-panic (Jan 9, 2006)

Stinger Hooked said:


> GREAT JOB G&G.We will be at camp the first two weeks of oct. to try our luck.have two tags to fill.hope our hunt is as rewarding as yours, although just being there is reward enough. julie & I can't wait.Stop in and have a coffee with us.COGRADULATIONS ************


Hey,

Glad to see you are on here! Im sure I'll see you. Stop in if you see us at camp.

Geo....


----------



## Yooper57 (Sep 20, 2012)

What a fantastic post and pics. Congrats to you and your dad! Really enjoyed it.


----------



## cable dude (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome story and one heck of a nice bear too. Congrats


----------

